# Thwre's nothing more entertaoning than



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

watching the Copa del Mundo on Telemundo.

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL Argentina!!!!!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Based on your spelling I totally thought your answer was going to be "Jose Cuervo" :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry, no such excuse. At least not for about 18 years now.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Good on ya,19 years here.:O||:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Is this when we're supposed to go outside and shoot our 38 Supers into the air?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Congratulations to both of you!


-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Loke said:


> Is this when we're supposed to go outside and shoot our 38 Supers into the air?


At the moon:!:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Andele Pues!!!!!!


----------

